# FSIII Brake upgrade help



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Need some help with my stock FSIII brake upgrade. The current knuckle has the brake integrated into it, thus not allowing me to fit aftermarket callipers(See diagram 1 part 8). I have previously read a few other forums with regards to upgrading this brake system. 
They mentioned that it will be required for me to change the front knuckle arm to the ones on the GTI, but there wasnt any additional information of what else will be required to be change.

Can I check if the upper knuckle change will allow me to bolt on a set of stock GTI calliper I previously bought?
If I change the upper knuckle will there be a need to change the lower control arm, or hub or anything else?

My car is a 2012 VW Beetle 1.2tsi with the FSIII front brakes(280mm) and rear trailing beam suspension.

Attached a few diagrams to help illustrate my question, thanks



My brake setup:









GTI Stock setup:












My existing brake:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

yes, changing the knuckle will allow to use the ATE FN caliper. You'll also need the appropriate carrier also.

I believe the part numbers for the knuckles are:
5C0407255
5C0407256


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> yes, changing the knuckle will allow to use the ATE FN caliper. You'll also need the appropriate carrier also.


Thanks for your reply, will I need to change the lower control arm and hub or will same same one fit the new knuckle?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5C0407255
5C0407256

would be the ones for the 2012 Beetle, which would not require changes to the control arm or ball joint


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for your help, I will attempt the swop when I get hold of the new knuckles.


----------

